# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  καμμενες αντιστασεις KODA AV-1300 V.2 /B

## paris Kitsios

Γεια σας..ειμαι νεο μελος στο foroum και ηρθα για να ξανα ανοιξω το θεμα 1,5 χρονο μετα  :Tongue2:  Ειχα αγορασει μεσω ηλεκτρονικου καταστηματος(http://www.smart-tech.com.gr/details...id=1749&page=1 ) εναν ενισχυτη KODA AV-1300V.2 /B ενω ο ενισχυτης τις πρωτες μερες μεχρι και 2 ωρες πριν δουλευε αριστα και καλυτερα απο οτι θα απετουσα απο εναν ενισχυτη σε αυτα τα λεφτα..2 ωρες πριν λοιπον μετα απο μια μετακινηση απο το σαλονι στο δωματιο μου..συνδεσα κανονικα τα καλοδια των δυο ηχειων (sony SS-RX88 στα 100 watt απο οτι ξερω) επειτα συνδεσα στην εισοδο VCD/CD ενα καλοδιο που κατεληγε σε καρφι 3.5 με το οποιο συνδεα τον υπολογιστη και το xperia κινητο μου..παρενθεση (ειχαμε και κακο καιρο με μειωσεις της τασης του ρευματος) μετα απο οταν συνδεσα τον εχισχυτη με τα ηχεια του κανονικα και το καλοδιο στην εισοδο συνδεσα το κινητο μου με τον ενισχυτη..καθως ανεβαζα την ενταση απο τον διακοπτη του ενισχυτη ενω δεν ειχα βαλει να παιζει μουσικη ακουγοταν ενας περιεργος ηχος (τζζζζζζζζ) και οταν ανεβαζα την ενταση της μουσικης απο το κινητο..η μουσικη τον καλυβε και δν ακουγοταν κ τοσο..λιγα λεπτα αργοτερα με παραξενευσε και παρατηρησα πως οταν πιεζα τον διακοπτη εναλαγης εισοδων (CD , DVD , TAPE κτλπ) ο ηχος σταματουσε και οταν το αφινα ο ηχος επανερχοταν...λιγο μετα μειωθικε αισθητα η ενταση του ηχου απο το αριστερο ηχειο..ελεγξα τα καλοδια της εισοδου που ειχα συνδεμενο το κινητο και τα εβγαλα και τα εβαλα αντιστροφα..ο ηχος επανηλθε και οταν τα ξαναεβαλα κανονικα κοκκινο με κοκκινο και ασπρο με ασπρο ο ενισχυτης εβγαλε λιγο καπνο απο την δεξια μερια του ενω ο ηχος ακουγοταν..δεν ειχε σταματησει να λειτουργει ο ενισχυτης τον εβγαλα αμεσως απο την μπριζα και αποσυνδεσα ολα τα καλοδια..(ο ενισχυτης μαλλων δεν εχει καει ολοκληροτικα..υποψιαζομε πως η εισοδος καικε..τωρα τι μου προτινεινετε να κανω...ξερεte αν καλυπτετε απο την εγγυηση ? δεν τον εχω ξαναβαλει στο ρευμα..τι πιστευετε..να τον δοκιμασω να δω αν τωρα λειτουργει η να τον αφησω να μην του κανω μεγαλυτερη ζημια?...αν ξερετε πειτε μου αν μπορω να τον φτιαξω.. αν μπορειτε ριξε μου τα φωτα σας γιατι ειναι επιγον μιας και σε λιγες μερες εχουμε μια αρκετα μεγαλη εκδηλωση και για τον ηχο στηριζομασταν σε αυτον τον ενισχυτη..αν μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε θα σας ειμουν υποχρεος..ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των πρωτερων.. :Smile: 
Ανοιξα και τον ενισχυτη για να δω τις ζημιες που εχουν γινει...τωρα δεν ξερω και πολα για τις αντιστασεις..αν μπορειτε πειτε μου σε τι χρησιμευουν η καθε καμενη αντισταση και πως μπορω να την φτιαξω...και παλι ευχαριστω..!DSC_0021.jpgDSC_0014.jpgDSC_0016.jpgDSC_0024.jpgDSC_0023.jpgDSC_0022.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτά που έχεις κυκλώσει είναι ολοκληρωμένα και όχι αντιστάσεις, και είναι μαύρα από τη μάνα τους και όχι επειδή κάηκαν...

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Αυτά που έχεις κυκλώσει είναι ολοκληρωμένα και όχι αντιστάσεις, και είναι μαύρα από τη μάνα τους και όχι επειδή κάηκαν...


ahaaaa.....ωραια...αρα απο το περιστατικο που σας περιεγραψα τι νομιζετε οτι μπορει να εχει γινει? :/
καμενες εισοδοι?...τιποτα με το ρευμα..??...:/ ή μπορει να καικαν και τιποτα εξοσοι? παντως στην πλακετα οπως ειδες και εσυ φιλε μου δεν εχει μαυρισει τιποτα αλλο...αα και ευχαριστω πολυ που απαντησες στο θεμα μου.. :Smile: ..ειναι μπορω να πω πολυ SOS

----------


## FILMAN

Οι είσοδοι και οι έξοδοι που λες δεν είναι εξαρτήματα... Έτσι όπως σε βλέπω προφανώς δεν θα μπορέσεις να τον φτιάξεις. Ζήτα βοήθεια από κάποιον φίλο σου που να ξέρει ή δώσ' τον για επισκευή σε κάποιον τεχνίτη.

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Οι είσοδοι και οι έξοδοι που λες δεν είναι εξαρτήματα... Έτσι όπως σε βλέπω προφανώς δεν θα μπορέσεις να τον φτιάξεις. Ζήτα βοήθεια από κάποιον φίλο σου που να ξέρει ή δώσ' τον για επισκευή σε κάποιον τεχνίτη.


Φιλε μου..ενοειτε πως ειμαι αρχαριος..μονο τα βασικα ξερω...ποσα watt πρεπει να ειναι ο ενισχυτης και τα ηχεια και να χειριζομαι μηχανιματα Dj...τα βασικα πραγματα...και νομιζεις πως μια τετοια ζημια θα μπορει να φτιαχτει η θα μου πουνε ''οπως εισαι παρτον και πετα τον''?? γιατι παλιοτερα πολυ ειχαμε εναν μικρο ενισχυτη αμαξιου (12 χρονων περιπου) των 25 watt με χονι..και ειχε καει και μας ειπε ο τεχνικος ''κατευθειαν πεταμα''...και φιλε μου..πολυ το φοβαμε οτι θα μου τον βγαλουνε αχρηστο...εκτος αν αυτες ειναι ζημιες που στους καινουργιους ενισχυτες φτιαχνονται..:/

----------


## FILMAN

Το γεγονός ότι ο άλλος μπορεί να σου πει "ο ενισχυτής σου είναι για πέταμα", δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα εσύ έχεις τις γνώσεις να τον επισκευάσεις... Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τις αντιστάσεις από τα ολοκληρωμένα τότε προφανώς δεν θα τα καταφέρεις (δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται "κάπως" έτσι όπως το λέω, αλλά δεν το λέω κοροϊδευτικά). Ίσως με αυτά που είπες να περίμενες να σου κυκλώσει κάποιος ένα εξάρτημα πάνω στην πλακέτα και να σου πει: "φίλε, άλλαξε αυτό και ο ενισχυτής σου θα φτιάξει". Δυστυχώς κάτι τέτοιο συνήθως δεν γίνεται. Θα χρειαστεί προσεκτική παρατήρηση των εξαρτημάτων (περιλαμβανομένων και πολλών άλλων που φαντάζομαι ότι δεν φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες), ίσως το service manual, και κυρίως,* μετρήσεις,* οι οποίες απαιτούν όργανα και γνώσεις. Γνώσεις του τί θα πας να μετρήσεις, και γνώσεις του αν η μέτρηση μαρτυράει ένα καλό εξάρτημα ή όχι.

----------


## duomax03

Καλημέρα. Πιστεύω το λάθος σου ήταν όταν χάλασε ο ενισχυτής δεν το έψαξες αν είναι στην εγγύηση ή όχι. Δεν μπορεί με το που τον έβαλες και έπαίξε, να χάλασε και να μην είχε κάποια εγγύηση. Τώρα βέβαια που τα άνοιξες, έχεις χειρότερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Το γεγονός ότι ο άλλος μπορεί να σου πει "ο ενισχυτής σου είναι για πέταμα", δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα εσύ έχεις τις γνώσεις να τον επισκευάσεις... Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τις αντιστάσεις από τα ολοκληρωμένα τότε προφανώς δεν θα τα καταφέρεις (δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται "κάπως" έτσι όπως το λέω, αλλά δεν το λέω κοροϊδευτικά). Ίσως με αυτά που είπες να περίμενες να σου κυκλώσει κάποιος ένα εξάρτημα πάνω στην πλακέτα και να σου πει: "φίλε, άλλαξε αυτό και ο ενισχυτής σου θα φτιάξει". Δυστυχώς κάτι τέτοιο συνήθως δεν γίνεται. Θα χρειαστεί προσεκτική παρατήρηση των εξαρτημάτων (περιλαμβανομένων και πολλών άλλων που φαντάζομαι ότι δεν φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες), ίσως το service manual, και κυρίως,* μετρήσεις,* οι οποίες απαιτούν όργανα και γνώσεις. Γνώσεις του τί θα πας να μετρήσεις, και γνώσεις του αν η μέτρηση μαρτυράει ένα καλό εξάρτημα ή όχι.


Ok...φυσικα και εισαι σωστος...αλωστε ενας 16 χρονος δεν γινετε να ξερει και τοσα οσα ξερει ενα μεγαλυτερο και εμπειρο ατομο..και ισα ισα..ευχαριστω πολυ για τις χρησιμες συμβουλες.. :Smile:  θα προσπαθησω να τον δωσω σε καποιον τεχνικο μηπως μπορεσει να μου τον επισκευασει εφοσον δεν συμφερει και τοσο να το ξαναστειλω αθηνα..μιας και εγω βρισκομε σε μια πολη κοντα στην Σπαρτη λακωνιας και για να το δωσω εστω και με την εγγιυση του θα χρεωθω απο οτι ξερω τα μεταφορικα που θα ειναι συνολικα στα 24 euro..και δεν συμφερει..αν παλι δεν μπορουν να μου κανουν τιποτα απο εδω (συνηθως απο ελειψη καταλληλων υλικων κ εξαρτηματων) θα το στειλω με την εγγιηση και αν δεν ισχυει σε αυτη την φαση και η εγγιηση..τοοτε ισως θα πρεπει να τον εγκαταληψω  γιατι δεν νομιζω να αξιζει να τον φτιαξω με το να τον πληρωσω..απο την στιγμη που τον ειχα παρει 58 euro...:/

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Πάρη ο FILMAN (Φίλιππος) έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.Σε αυτού του είδους τους ενισχυτές φτιάχνονται όλες η βλάβες,απλά το θέμα είναι αν συμφέρει από άποψη κόστους.
 Κοίταξε όμως πρώτα από όλα το θέμα της εγγύησης,που σίγουρα έχει το μηχάνημα για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.Αν  <<πειραχτεί>> (ή ακόμα και να ανοιχτεί το καπάκι της συσκευής), από μη εξουσιοδοτημένο τεχνικό,η εταιρία μπορεί να σου αρνηθεί την επισκευή του ενισχυτή εντός της εγγύησης.Μη εξουσιοδοτημένος τεχνικός, για την εταιρία, εννοήτε ότι είσαι και εσύ. Ένα ακόμα παραπάνω,εφόσον δεν έχεις τις απαραίτητες για την επισκευή γνώσεις.Τα πολύ βασικά που αναφέρεις ότι ξέρεις,δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις γνώσεις που χρειάζεται να έχει κάποιος,για να κάνει επισκευή ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων.Σίγουρα πολλοί  φίλοι στο forum, έχουμε όλη την καλή διάθεση να σε βοηθήσουμε,αλλά εφόσον δεν έχεις τις βασίκες απαραίτητες γνώσεις,ότι και να σου πούμε εδώ,(χωρίς να θέλω να σε ειρωνευτώ ή να σε κοροϊδέψω),θα είναι σαν να σου λέμε,<<άλλαξε τα κοκοκόψαρα και μέτρησε τα ψιψιψίνια>> κ.λ.π....κ.λ.π.
Εκτός αυτού να σημειώσω,ότι, χρειάζεται *μεγάλη προσοχή* (ειδικά από αρχάριους)γιατί σε ορισμένα σημεία του ενισχυτή υπάρχει τάση *220volt ,*που είναι *θανατηφόρα.* 
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## ezizu

Ουπς,γράφαμε μαζί,με προλάβατε... :OK:

----------


## paris Kitsios

χαχαχα....παιδια ειμαι πολυυυ μικρος ακομα και εχω πολυ καιρο μπροστα μου...και πρεπει να φαω πολα ψωμια για να μαθω εστω και τα βασικα...την μονη παρεμβαση πο εχω κανει στον ενισχυτη ειναι το ανοιγμα του καπακιου....φυσικα και δεν παρεξηγω... :Smile:  τωρα θα παρω τηλ στο καταστημα για να ρωτησω αν με καλυπτει η εγγιυση και θα προσευχηθω να μην ανακαληψουν οτι τον ανοιξα...:P.....και παλι σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερων και τις χρησιμες συμβουλες..!... :Very Happy:

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Καλημέρα. Πιστεύω το λάθος σου ήταν όταν χάλασε ο ενισχυτής δεν το έψαξες αν είναι στην εγγύηση ή όχι. Δεν μπορεί με το που τον έβαλες και έπαίξε, να χάλασε και να μην είχε κάποια εγγύηση. Τώρα βέβαια που τα άνοιξες, έχεις χειρότερο πρόβλημα.


Φιλε μου και να τον εστελνα για επισκευη μεσω εγγιυσης δεν με συμφερε...ειμαι μακρια απο την αθηνα προς Λακωνια μερια Σπαρτη.. και δεν εχω καποιο μεσω αποστολης εκτος απο την ACS..απο οτι μου ειπαν θα επρεπε να πληρωνα τα μεταφορικα 25 euros περιπου και αααν φτιαχνοταν με τιν εγγυηση...αλιως θα επρεπε να το πληρωσω γυρω στο σαρανταπενταρι απο οτι μου ειπανε απο το καταστημα μεσω τηλεφωνου..αρα το ιδιο που μου εκανε..:/ λογικα δεν με συμφερε..σωστα..?

----------


## agis68

Φιλε απο ότι βλέπω εγώ μάλλον τίναξαν τα πέταλα οι πυκνωτές φίλτρου...(οι δύο μεγάλοι) Αν δεν φαινονται φουσκωμένοι αν δεις καλύτερα θα δεις ενα λεκε σε απόσταση (δες κύκλο) και επίσης πολύ καφε υγρό προς τους ακροδεκτες....δες κοκκινα σημεια....αλλαξε λοιπόν τους δύο πυκνωτες και αν δεν δουλέψει έλεγξε για καμμενη ασφάλεια αλλα και πάλι εδώ είμαστε....Προσχή στο ότι οι πυκωτες πρέπει να είναι για 250VDSC_0016.jpgΠολλές φορές οι πυκνωτες δεν ανοιγουν από πανω αλλα απλά αδειαζουν τα εντερα τους πάνω στη πλακετα....και γεμίζει αυτο το υγρο που μοιρίζει με κλανια απο γιγαντουφάσουλα.....μυρισε και θα δεις οτι εχω δίκιο...ειναι απλά θέμα πειρας...θα μάθεις

η εικόνα μεγενθυνεται πολύ και φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα



EDIT Ωπα και οι δυο μικροι τους βλέπω να έχουν γίνει μέσα στα ζουμια....μπορει να σκασανε και αυτοι...αλλαξε τα ολα τα πυκνώτια

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Φιλε απο ότι βλέπω εγώ μάλλον τίναξαν τα πέταλα οι πυκνωτές φίλτρου...(οι δύο μεγάλοι) Αν δεν φαινονται φουσκωμένοι αν δεις καλύτερα θα δεις ενα λεκε σε απόσταση (δες κύκλο) και επίσης πολύ καφε υγρό προς τους ακροδεκτες....δες κοκκινα σημεια....αλλαξε λοιπόν τους δύο πυκνωτες και αν δεν δουλέψει έλεγξε για καμμενη ασφάλεια αλλα και πάλι εδώ είμαστε....Προσχή στο ότι οι πυκωτες πρέπει να είναι για 250VΠολλές φοDSC_0016.jpgρές οι πυκνωτες δεν ανοιγουν από πανω αλλα απλά αδειαζουν τα εντερα τους πάνω στη πλακετα....και γεμίζει αυτο το υγρο που μοιρίζει με κλανια απο γιγαντουφάσουλα.....μυρισε και θα δεις οτι εχω δίκιο...ειναι απλά θέμα πειρας...θα μάθεις
> 
> η εικόνα μεγενθυνεται πολύ και φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT Ωπα και οι δυο μικροι τους βλέπω να έχουν γίνει μέσα στα ζουμια....μπορει να σκασανε και αυτοι...αλλαξε τα ολα τα πυκνώτια


Wow..φιλε αν εχεις πετυχει την ζημια απο μια καλη φωτο...πρεπει να εχεις οντως αυτο που λεμε πειρα.. :Smile: ..μολις σε λιγο θα παραδωσω τον ενισχυτη στον τεχνικο και θα του το επισημανω...μακαρι να ειναι ζημια που δεν θα μου κοστισει και πολυ...ποσο πιστευεις οτι θα μου παει η δουλεια..??

----------


## mixalis1988

Μηπως αυτο το καφε υγρο ειναι κολλα για να να κραταει σταθερους τους δυο μεγαλους πυκνωτες????

----------


## agis68

> Μηπως αυτο το καφε υγρο ειναι κολλα για να να κραταει σταθερους τους δυο μεγαλους πυκνωτες????


Σιγουρα δεν ειναι κολλα...αμα δεις την εικονα σε μεγενθυση φαινεται γυρω απο τους πυκνωτες τίγκα στη μπίχλα και τα ζουμιά....Είμαι 90% σίγουρος...και ναι φίλε Πάρη έχω μπολικη πειρα

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Σιγουρα δεν ειναι κολλα...αμα δεις την εικονα σε μεγενθυση φαινεται γυρω απο τους πυκνωτες τίγκα στη μπίχλα και τα ζουμιά....Είμαι 90% σίγουρος...και ναι φίλε Πάρη έχω μπολικη πειρα


Κοιτα...ο ενισχυτης απο οτι ειχα δει δεν ειχε μεσα κολεσ και τετοια...μονο σε ορισμενα σημεια που ειναι κοκκινα τα ''υγρα'' εκει ειναι κολα..παλι αυτο το υγρο το καφε γυρο απο τους πυκνωτες δεν το ειχα προσεξει και μου φανικε περιεργο..:O...:/..αλλα αν ειναι ετσι απο τι μπορουσαν να τα φτυσουν οι πυκνωτες???...λογο της τασης του ρευματος..λαθος συνδεση..?:/ ελατοματικοι οι πυκνοτες??

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε Άγι κόλλα πρέπει να είναι. Σου έχει τύχει ποτέ να βγάλουν πυκνωτές υγρά από κάτω χωρίς να φουσκώσουν καν;

----------


## agis68

> Φίλε Άγι κόλλα πρέπει να είναι. Σου έχει τύχει ποτέ να βγάλουν πυκνωτές υγρά από κάτω χωρίς να φουσκώσουν καν;


απειρες φορες....δεν σκαει απο πανω αλλα απο τη βαση λόγω της πίεσης που δέχονται....αλλά επειδή δεν άντεξαν από κάτω έσκασαν...ειδικα σε τετοιους πυκνωτες που είναι μπροστα στη παροχή (φίλτρα). Άλλωστε αν ειστε τόσο δύσπιστοι αρκει να μυρίσετε τη πλακετα στη περιοχη εκεινη....και αφου πρώτα ξεράσετε θα βεβαιωθείτε..η κολλα είναι πιο στερεη  σα μαστιχα ή σαν εκεινα που κολλαγαμε στο σχολειο χαρτακια η δασκάλα στον πίνακα αλλά πιο σκληρό....εδώ φαινεται και στην εικονα οτι προκειται για υγρή μορφη σαν χυμένο flux

----------


## FILMAN

Επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω. Για να βγάλει ο ηλεκτρολυτικός υγρά από κάτω πρέπει να του φύγει ο πάτος (συνήθως φεύγει από ένα σημείο μόνο, πλάγια) οπότε αν μη τι άλλο θα φαινότανε στραβά τοποθετημένος στην πλακέτα, και πάνω - πάνω αν μη τι άλλο θα είχε φούσκωμα. Τώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την υφή του υλικού που φαίνεται στη φωτο για να δω αν είναι υγρό ή όχι. Αλλά δεν βλέπω και τις "κλωστές" που συνοδεύουν το σκάσιμο κάποιου ηλεκτρολυτικού.

----------


## ezizu

FILMAN μου έχει συμβεί,αρκετές φορές, να βγάζουν υγρά από κάτω οι πυκνωτές ,χωρίς να φουσκώνουν(τουλάχιστον δεν φαίνονταν φουσκωμένοι οπτικά). 'Οντως, είχαν πολύ λίγο στραβώσει σε σχέση με την αρχική θέση τοποθέτησής τους, άλλα μόνο έμπειρο μάτι θα το έβλεπε αυτό. Και αυτό επειδή δεν <<πατούσαν>> πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά είχαν ένα μικρό κενό από αυτήν,οπότε δεν <<στράβωναν>> αισθητά.Το φαινόμενο αυτό βέβαια μου έχει συμβεί σε πυκνωτές που λειτουργούσαν σε παλμοτροφοδοτικά,και αυτό γινόνταν λόγω πολυκαιρίας,(σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας) των πυκνωτών αυτών.Σε απλά, κλασικά, τροφοδοτικά δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ.
Θα συμφωνήσω όμως και εγώ με μαζί σου.Μάλλον κόλλες είναι τα <<ζουμιά>> που λέει ο φίλος agis68, στους μεγάλους πυκνωτές της τροφοδοσίας. Μπορεί βέβαια, να κάνει και δοκιμαστικό έλεγχο με κάποια μπατονέτα,για να δεί αν είναι ρευστά υγρά(άρα ηλεκτρολύτης από τους πυκνωτές) ή κόλλες.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, φίλε agis68 ,σε *καμία* *περίπτωση* οι πυκνωτές αυτοί δεν έχουν τάση λειτουργίας 250V,όπως λες στο ποστ #13,(γιατί τότε θα μιλάγαμε για ενισχυτή με πολύ περισσότερα watt).Επειδή δεν έχει νόημα (και ειδικά μια εταιρία σαν την koda δεν θα το έκανε ποτέ,για λόγους κόστους) να βάλεις τόοοσο πολύ μεγαλύτερη τιμής(όσο αφορά την τάση λειτουργίας)πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό,από αυτήν που είναι πραγματικά η τάση της τροφοδοσίας (ο koda λειτουργεί περίπου με +20V/-20V εώς +30V/-30V max) .
Άσε που οι δύο πυκνωτές 3300μf τουλάχιστον (μάλλον τέτοια τιμή έχουν αυτοί που έχει το μηχάνημα,ή άντε στην καλύτερη 4700μf),σε τάση 250V, θα κόστιζαν περίπου όσο την μισή τιμή που αγόρασε το μηχάνημα.

----------


## paris Kitsios

Παιδια και εγω νομιζω πως θα ειναι κολα..θα το ειχα προσεξει ανοιγοντας το...
πριν που το ειχα παει στον τεχνικο..με το που του ειπα τι ειχε γινει...κατευθειαν χωρις αλλη σκεψη μου ειπε..''Οι εξοδοι εχουν καει...:/
μου ειπε πως θα τον ανοιγε το απογευμα..βεβαια..χαρακτηριστικο αυτου του τεχνικου ειναι το ποοοοσο πολυ βαριετε...μπορει ξερω γω να ειναι καποια ζημια που να βαριετε να την φτιαξει και να μου πει οτι ειναι για πεταμα κ οτι ο ενισχυτης καικε ολοος...και κατι τετοια...:O..εδω και χρονια αυτος ειναι ο μονος τεχνικος εδω στην περιοχη μας μιας και ειμαστε κομοπολη..τωρα δεν ξερω ποση σημασια θα δωσει..αλλα μακαρι να μην αρχισει τις Μ............του...:O και να μαθω τι στο καλο επαθε ενας ενισχυτης 5 ημερων...:@..:O

----------


## paris Kitsios

> FILMAN μου έχει συμβεί,αρκετές φορές, να βγάζουν υγρά από κάτω οι πυκνωτές ,χωρίς να φουσκώνουν(τουλάχιστον δεν φαίνονταν φουσκωμένοι οπτικά). 'Οντως, είχαν πολύ λίγο στραβώσει σε σχέση με την αρχική θέση τοποθέτησής τους, άλλα μόνο έμπειρο μάτι θα το έβλεπε αυτό. Και αυτό επειδή δεν <<πατούσαν πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά είχαν ένα μικρό κενό από αυτήν,οπότε δεν <<στράβωναν>> αισθητά.Το φαινόμενο αυτό βέβαια μου έχει συμβεί σε πυκνωτές που λειτουργούσαν σε παλμοτροφοδοτικά,και αυτό γινόνταν λόγω πολυκαιρίας,(σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας) των πυκνωτών αυτών.Σε απλά, κλασικά, τροφοδοτικά δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ.
> Θα συμφωνήσω όμως και εγώ με μαζί σου.Μάλλον κόλλες είναι τα <<ζουμιά>> που λέει ο φίλος agis68, στους μεγάλους πυκνωτές της τροφοδοσίας. Μπορεί βέβαια, να κάνει και δοκιμαστικό έλεγχο με κάποια μπατονέτα,για να δεί αν είναι ρευστά υγρά(άρα ηλεκτρολύτης από τους πυκνωτές) ή κόλλες.
> Παρεμπιπτόντως ,σε *καμία* *περίπτωση* οι πυκνωτές αυτοί δεν έχουν τάση λειτουργίας 250V,όπως λες στο ποστ #13,(γιατί τότε θα μιλάγαμε για ενισχυτή με πολύ περισσότερα watt).Επειδή δεν έχει νόημα (και ειδικά μια εταιρία σαν την koda δεν θα το έκανε ποτέ,για λόγους κόστους) να βάλεις τόοοσο πολύ μεγαλύτερη τιμής(όσο αφορά την τάση λειτουργίας)πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό,από αυτήν που είναι πραγματικά η τάση της τροφοδοσίας (ο koda λειτουργεί περίπου με +20V/-20V εώς +30V/-30V max) .
> Άσε που οι δύο πυκνωτές 3300μf τουλάχιστον (μάλλον τέτοια τιμή έχουν αυτοί που έχει το μηχάνημα,ή άντε στην καλύτερη 4700μf),σε τάση 250V, θα κόστιζαν περίπου όσο την μισή τιμή που αγόρασε το μηχάνημα.


Παιδια...τον παρελαβα τον ενισχυτη απο τον τεχνικο...απο οτι μου ειπε ο ενισχυτης δεν ειχε τιποτα...το μονο που με ρωτησε..ηταν πιες εξοδους χρησιμοποιω..τις 2 βυδωτες η τις αλλες τρεις (Center - rear R & rear L) η αληθεια ειναι πως τα εκανα τα πειραματακια μου..κοινως τις βλακειες μου...γιατι δοκιμαζα τα ηχεια της (sony 100 watt) απο τις εξοδους αυτες για να εβλεπα τι ηχος εβγενε και αν αξιζε να συνδεσω ηχεια απο εκει...επισεις ειχα συνδεσει  δυο ηχεια παραληλα σε μια απο τις δυο εξοδους...ωραια ολα αυτα....τωρα παρατηρησα το εξης...οταν βγαζω το λευκο καλοδιο απο τιν εισοδο..και αφηνω μονο το κοκκινο ο ενισχυτης βγαζει εναν πολυ δυνατο ηχο αυτο το (τζζζζζζζζζζ)...αλλα οταν βγαζω το κοκκινο και αφινω μονο το ασπρο ειναι ολα οκ...και αυτο ειχε γινει πριν αρχισει να βγαζει καπνους ο εινσχυτης...τοτε μετα την μεταφορα του απο το ενα δωματιο στο αλλο ενω ειχα συνδεσει τα ηχεια ειχα τον ενισχυτη ανοιχτο και εβαζα τις εισοδους..η πρωτη εισοδος που ειχα βαλει ηταν η κοκκινη..εκανε αυτο τον θορυβο και εβαλα κατευθειαν και την ασπρη και σταματουσε ο ηχος....μετα αντεστρεψα τα βυσματα και εβαλα το κοκκινο στο ασπρο και το ασπρο στο κοκκινο και υστερα.....Καπνοι...τωρα μου το κανει παλι αλλα οταν τα βαζω και τα δυο σταματαει ο ηχος...τωρα ομως ψιλοδισταζω να τον χρησιμοποιω γιατι φοβαμε μην μου παθει καμια ζημια ανεπανορθωτη η ασυμφερη καλυτερα....:// 
ΥΣ..τελικα το υγρο κατω απο τους πυκνωτες ηταν Κολα...:O

----------


## ezizu

Μάλλον έχεις κομμένο το καλώδιο RCA .Πρόσεχε, όταν κάνεις συνδέσεις στις εισόδους ή στις εξόδους του ενισχυτή.Ο ενισχυτής πρέπει να είναι κλειστός και θα τον ανάβεις μόνο όταν είσαι σίγουρος 100% ότι όλα είναι συνδεδεμένα σωστά, για να αποφεύγονται τα διάφορα τζζζζζ.... που λες .Το πιο απλό που μπορείς να πάθεις με τα τζζζζζ..., είναι να κάψεις τα tweeters από τα ηχεία σου και όχι μόνο αυτό βέβαια. :Wink:

----------


## jimk

τυχερος  εισαι...    τελικα κολλα ηταν στους πυκνωτες?

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Μάλλον έχεις κομμένο το καλώδιο RCA .Πρόσεχε, όταν κάνεις συνδέσεις στις εισόδους ή στις εξόδους του ενισχυτή.Ο ενισχυτής πρέπει να είναι κλειστός και θα τον ανάβεις μόνο όταν είσαι σίγουρος 100% ότι όλα είναι συνδεδεμένα σωστά, για να αποφεύγονται τα διάφορα τζζζζζ.... που λες .Το πιο απλό που μπορείς να πάθεις με τα τζζζζζ..., είναι να κάψεις τα tweeters από τα ηχεία σου και όχι μόνο αυτό βέβαια.


ahaa...και καθολου απι9ανο ο ενισχυτης να ειχε βγαλει καπνους μαλον επειδη θα βρεθηκε σε σημειο ''ΠΑΡΑΤΣΑΚ'' να καει...:/
και το καλοδιο που εχω μην φανταστεις οτι ειναι και μαρκας...η ποιοτητας...καλοδιο του ευρου ηταν..
αλλα ρε παιδι μου...τοτε ο ενισχυτης ειχε βγαλει καπνους...και την γλυτωσε απο το καψιμο...?? :O..

----------


## paris Kitsios

> τυχερος  εισαι...    τελικα κολλα ηταν στους πυκνωτες?


ναι φιλε...κολα ηταν... :Smile: ..και οι κοκκινοι λεκεδες που βλεπαμε ηταν κατι σαν μελανι...με το ιδιο ακριβως υλικο ειχαν κανει σημειωσεις πανω στην πλακετα...και θα τους ξεφυγε προφανος...οσο για το αν ειμαι τυχεροος...οοοντως...τωρα βεβαια η εγγιυση εχει χαθει....αλλα οπως και να ειχε δεν συμφερε να τον εστελνα...παντως ο ενισχυτης ηρθε παλι στα κανονικα του....και βγαζει τον εξερετικο ηχου που εβγαζε και πριν.. :Very Happy:  παλι καλα...........(sorry για τα ορθογραφικα..αλλα γραφω λιγο βιαστικα...ετσι μην παρεξηγητε... :Wink:

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Μάλλον έχεις κομμένο το καλώδιο RCA .Πρόσεχε, όταν κάνεις συνδέσεις στις εισόδους ή στις εξόδους του ενισχυτή.Ο ενισχυτής πρέπει να είναι κλειστός και θα τον ανάβεις μόνο όταν είσαι σίγουρος 100% ότι όλα είναι συνδεδεμένα σωστά, για να αποφεύγονται τα διάφορα τζζζζζ.... που λες .Το πιο απλό που μπορείς να πάθεις με τα τζζζζζ..., είναι να κάψεις τα tweeters από τα ηχεία σου και όχι μόνο αυτό βέβαια.


Αυτο φιλε μου το εμπεδωσα καλα...σημερα πρωωωτα εκανα τις συνδεσεις και μεταα στο ρευμα...
αλλα θα σου κανω μια λιγο χαζη ερωτηση...αλλα οκ..το καλωδιο RCA οταν λες οτι εχει καει...ενωεις να εχουν βραχικυκλωσει τα δυο καλωδιακια (κοκκινο-ασπρο) στο βυσμα (καρφι 3.5) που ενονονται??DSC_0030.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Πάρη δεν σου μίλησα για καμένο καλώδιο στο ποστ#24,αλλά για κομμένο.Πιθανών να έχει κοπεί εσωτερικά ο χαλκός σε κάποιο σημείο.Μπορεί ακόμα να έχει κοπεί και στις εσωτερικές ενώσεις του καλωδίου με τα βύσματα.

----------


## PCMan

Ο ενισχυτής είναι καινούριος οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάλασαν οι πυκνωτες. Αυτό που φαίνεται είναι σίγουρα κόλλα(βενζινόκολλα). Εννοείται ότι θα άνοιγε πρώτα απο πάνω(και δεν θα προλάβαινε απο κάτω) *ΕΚΤΟΣ όμως αν είναι τέτοιος πυκνωτής!*  :Biggrin: 

Θα κάνω μια σκέψη.
Απ ότι ξέρω, τα πυκνωτικά μικρόφωνα, θέλουν μία τάση για να δουλέψουν, σωστά? Αν ισχύει αυτό, τότε:
πιστεύω ότι το καλώδιο είναι κομπλέ. Απλά ή δεν το κούμπωσες καλά, ή το κινητό "έφαγε φλασιά" και νόμιζε ότι συνδέθηκε hands free(καρφί 3,5mm 4pin) με μικρόφωνο αντί για κανονικά ακουστικά(πάλι καρφί 3,5mm αλλά 3pin). 
Πιστεύω ότι εκεί έγινε ένα μπάχαλο και πήγε τάση στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή, πράγμα που δεν αρέσει και τόσο στο ολοκληρωμένο που έχεις κυκλωμένο( lm4558 ) και εξού και το τζζζζ και οι καπνοί.

Υποθέσεις κάνω. Τι λέτε?

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Ο ενισχυτής είναι καινούριος οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάλασαν οι πυκνωτες. Αυτό που φαίνεται είναι σίγουρα κόλλα(βενζινόκολλα). Εννοείται ότι θα άνοιγε πρώτα απο πάνω(και δεν θα προλάβαινε απο κάτω) *ΕΚΤΟΣ όμως αν είναι τέτοιος πυκνωτής!* 
> 
> Θα κάνω μια σκέψη.
> Απ ότι ξέρω, τα πυκνωτικά μικρόφωνα, θέλουν μία τάση για να δουλέψουν, σωστά? Αν ισχύει αυτό, τότε:
> πιστεύω ότι το καλώδιο είναι κομπλέ. Απλά ή δεν το κούμπωσες καλά, ή το κινητό "έφαγε φλασιά" και νόμιζε ότι συνδέθηκε hands free(καρφί 3,5mm 4pin) με μικρόφωνο αντί για κανονικά ακουστικά(πάλι καρφί 3,5mm αλλά 3pin). 
> Πιστεύω ότι εκεί έγινε ένα μπάχαλο και πήγε τάση στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή, πράγμα που δεν αρέσει και τόσο στο ολοκληρωμένο που έχεις κυκλωμένο( lm4558 ) και εξού και το τζζζζ και οι καπνοί.
> 
> Υποθέσεις κάνω. Τι λέτε?


Καλη η σκεψη σου μιας και το καλωδιο η το κινητο θα την κανανε την ζημια...οσο για τον συνεχομενο ηχο που εβγαζε ο ενισχυτης συνεχιζετε ως τωρα...παραδοξος εντοπισα εν μερη το προβληματακι...κατι παιζι με τον διακοπτη εναλλαγης εισοδων (CD , DVD , TAPE) κτλπ DSC_0031.jpg
ο ηχος που βγαινει (τζζ) σταματαει να ακουγετε οταν πιεσω με δυναμη τον διακοπτη αυτον προς τα μεσα και κατω..μετα απο πολες προσπαθειες μεχρι να το πετυχω και να σταματησει ο ηχος...και μετα απο καποιο κουνιμα...παλι τα ιδια μεχρι να τον ξαναφτιαξω...προς το παρων την ψιλοπαλευω..αν σω ομως πως το προβληματακι αρχιζει να χειροτερευει τοτε θα το ξαναπαω στον τεχνικο..eeh μην μου περνει και λευτα για Μ..@....!

----------


## ezizu

> Ο ενισχυτής είναι καινούριος οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάλασαν οι πυκνωτες. Αυτό που φαίνεται είναι σίγουρα κόλλα(βενζινόκολλα). Εννοείται ότι θα άνοιγε πρώτα απο πάνω(και δεν θα προλάβαινε απο κάτω) *ΕΚΤΟΣ όμως αν είναι τέτοιος πυκνωτής!* 
> 
> Θα κάνω μια σκέψη.
> Απ ότι ξέρω, τα πυκνωτικά μικρόφωνα, θέλουν μία τάση για να δουλέψουν, σωστά? Αν ισχύει αυτό, τότε:
> πιστεύω ότι το καλώδιο είναι κομπλέ. Απλά ή δεν το κούμπωσες καλά, ή το κινητό "έφαγε φλασιά" και νόμιζε ότι συνδέθηκε hands free(καρφί 3,5mm 4pin) με μικρόφωνο αντί για κανονικά ακουστικά(πάλι καρφί 3,5mm αλλά 3pin). 
> Πιστεύω ότι εκεί έγινε ένα μπάχαλο και πήγε τάση στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή, πράγμα που δεν αρέσει και τόσο στο ολοκληρωμένο που έχεις κυκλωμένο( lm4558 ) και εξού και το τζζζζ και οι καπνοί.
> 
> Υποθέσεις κάνω. Τι λέτε?


α) Φίλε PCMan ,δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό που λες,δηλαδή ότι: εννοείται ότι θα άνοιγαν πρώτα από πάνω οι πυκνωτές . Αναφέρω γιατί δεν ισχύει πάντα αυτό, στο παράδειγμα του ποστ#21. Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε πυκνωτές μαϊμου. :Smile: 

β) Δύσκολο να περάσει dc τάση,(από την τάση όπως λες,που δίνει το κινητό στο πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο του hands free), στο ολοκληρωμένο προενίσχυσης εισόδου, επειδή στο δρόμο του σήματος εισόδου προς το ολοκληρωμένο, μεσολαβεί πυκνωτής κατά 99.99999%.Άρα αυτό με την τάση που λες,νομίζω, έχει μηδαμινές πιθανότητες να έχει συμβεί. :Wink: 




> Καλη η σκεψη σου μιας και το καλωδιο η το κινητο θα την κανανε την ζημια...οσο για τον συνεχομενο ηχο που εβγαζε ο ενισχυτης συνεχιζετε ως τωρα...παραδοξος εντοπισα εν μερη το προβληματακι...κατι παιζι με τον διακοπτη εναλλαγης εισοδων (CD , DVD , TAPE) κτλπ DSC_0031.jpg
> ο ηχος που βγαινει (τζζ) σταματαει να ακουγετε οταν πιεσω με δυναμη τον διακοπτη αυτον προς τα μεσα και κατω..μετα απο πολες προσπαθειες μεχρι να το πετυχω και να σταματησει ο ηχος...και μετα απο καποιο κουνιμα...παλι τα ιδια μεχρι να τον ξαναφτιαξω...προς το παρων την ψιλοπαλευω..αν σω ομως πως το προβληματακι αρχιζει να χειροτερευει τοτε θα το ξαναπαω στον τεχνικο..eeh μην μου περνει και λευτα για Μ..@....!


Άν το καλώδιο είναι εντάξει,τότε,από αυτό που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι:
α) ή ο διακόπτης επιλογής εισόδου(CD,DVD,TAPE κ.λ.π.)έχει ξεκόλλητα κάποια ποδαράκια
β) ή έχει κάποιο σπάσιμο - κόψιμο στην πλακέτα που είναι κολλημένος ο διακόπτης επιλογής εισόδου
γ) ή έχει πρόβλημα ο ίδιος ο διακόπτης επιλογής εισόδου.
Καλό θα είναι πάντως να επισκευαστεί το πρόβλημα με το τζζζζ... ,επειδή μπορεί,πολύ απλά, να σου δημιουργήσει καινούργιο πρόβλημα,π.χ. στα tweeters των ηχείων σου και όχι μόνο!

----------


## paris Kitsios

> α) Φίλε PCMan ,δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό που λες,δηλαδή ότι: εννοείται ότι θα άνοιγαν πρώτα από πάνω οι πυκνωτές . Αναφέρω γιατί δεν ισχύει πάντα αυτό, στο παράδειγμα του ποστ#21. Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε πυκνωτές μαϊμου.
> 
> β) Δύσκολο να περάσει dc τάση,(από την τάση όπως λες,που δίνει το κινητό στο πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο του hands free), στο ολοκληρωμένο προενίσχυσης εισόδου, επειδή στο δρόμο του σήματος εισόδου προς το ολοκληρωμένο, μεσολαβεί πυκνωτής κατά 99.99999%.Άρα αυτό με την τάση που λες,νομίζω, έχει μηδαμινές πιθανότητες να έχει συμβεί.
> 
> 
> 
> Άν το καλώδιο είναι εντάξει,τότε,από αυτό που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι:
> α) ή ο διακόπτης επιλογής εισόδου(CD,DVD,TAPE κ.λ.π.)έχει ξεκόλλητα κάποια ποδαράκια
> β) ή έχει κάποιο σπάσιμο - κόψιμο στην πλακέτα που είναι κολλημένος ο διακόπτης επιλογής εισόδου
> ...


δλδ φιλε μου....πρεπει να ξαναπαω τον ενισχυτη στον τεχνικο?

----------


## ezizu

Καλό θα ήταν ,από την στιγμή που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ την επισκεύη.Να του υποδείξεις όμως, ακριβώς το πρόβλημα που έχεις εντοπίσει στον ενισχυτή με τον διακόπτη επιλογής εισόδου.Πήγαινε του αν θέλεις και το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιείς,να κάνει μια δοκιμή επί τόπου (αν μπορεί βέβαια τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή ο τεχνικός), μαζί με το κινητό σου.

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Καλό θα ήταν ,από την στιγμή που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ την επισκεύη.Να του υποδείξεις όμως, ακριβώς το πρόβλημα που έχεις εντοπίσει στον ενισχυτή με τον διακόπτη επιλογής εισόδου.Πήγαινε του αν θέλεις και το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιείς,να κάνει μια δοκιμή επί τόπου (αν μπορεί βέβαια τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή ο τεχνικός), μαζί με το κινητό σου.


το να μπορει εκεινη την στιγμη ο τεχνικος.....δεν το νομιζω...:P αλλα τον ενισχυτη θα τον παω για να μην εχουμε και τπτ μεγαλυτερες ζημιες στο μελον..και τορα λευτα για τετοια....ΔΕΕΝ υπαρχουν... :frown: (...:@

----------


## Danza

> το να μπορει εκεινη την στιγμη ο τεχνικος.....δεν το νομιζω...:P αλλα τον ενισχυτη θα τον παω για να μην εχουμε και τπτ μεγαλυτερες ζημιες στο μελον..και τορα λευτα για τετοια....ΔΕΕΝ υπαρχουν...(...:@


Για ποιό λόγο τραβολογιέσαι στον τεχνικό και δεν το ψάχνεις αλλιώς μόνος σου σπίτι σου?
Δηλαδή εφόσον βλέπεις το πρόβλημα με το κινητό, δοκίμασε με τον υπολογιστή μετά να δείς αν επιμένει το πρόβλημα, δοκίμασε και με μια άλλη συσκευή πχ κάποιο ραδιάκι με έξοδο για ακουστικά, δοκίμασε με μια τηλεόραση κλπ.....
Αν επιμένει άλλαξε και το καλώδιο με το καρφάκι, δοκίμασε ένα άλλο καλώδιο ή αγόρασε ένα άλλο εφόσον κάνει 1Ε όπως είπες και μετά εφόσον το πρόβλημα παραμείνει πήγαινε το μηχάνημα στον τεχνικό....

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φιλε απο ότι βλέπω εγώ μάλλον τίναξαν τα πέταλα οι πυκνωτές φίλτρου...(οι δύο μεγάλοι) Αν δεν φαινονται φουσκωμένοι αν δεις καλύτερα θα δεις ενα λεκε σε απόσταση (δες κύκλο) και επίσης πολύ καφε υγρό προς τους ακροδεκτες....δες κοκκινα σημεια....αλλαξε λοιπόν τους δύο πυκνωτες και αν δεν δουλέψει έλεγξε για καμμενη ασφάλεια αλλα και πάλι εδώ είμαστε....Προσχή στο ότι οι πυκωτες πρέπει να είναι για 250VΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 29627Πολλές φορές οι πυκνωτες δεν ανοιγουν από πανω αλλα απλά αδειαζουν τα εντερα τους πάνω στη πλακετα....και γεμίζει αυτο το υγρο που μοιρίζει με κλανια απο γιγαντουφάσουλα.....μυρισε και θα δεις οτι εχω δίκιο...ειναι απλά θέμα πειρας...θα μάθεις
> 
> η εικόνα μεγενθυνεται πολύ και φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT Ωπα και οι δυο μικροι τους βλέπω να έχουν γίνει μέσα στα ζουμια....μπορει να σκασανε και αυτοι...αλλαξε τα ολα τα πυκνώτια


τι ειναι αυτα που λες???? οι ηλεκτρολιτικοι μαλλον δεν πρεπει να εχουν βγαλει ζουμια... κολλα ειναι... και το πιο πιθανο βενζινοκολλα... επισης αυτοι οι 2 πυκνωτες με την καμια δεν ειναι στα 250V ... μην λες οτι νανε... και επισης οι μικροι που λες δεν ειναι σκασμενοι... απλα ειναι αυτοι που εχουν το μαυρο σημαδακι στο επανω μερος τους...

edit: ο κοκκινος λεκες που ειναι κυκλωμενος στην φωτο εγω λεω οτι ειναι απο την πασοκολλα που εβαλε το κινεζακι στην βιδα που κραταει το ολοκληρομενο στην ψυκτρα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδια και εγω νομιζω πως θα ειναι κολα..θα το ειχα προσεξει ανοιγοντας το...
> πριν που το ειχα παει στον τεχνικο..με το που του ειπα τι ειχε γινει...κατευθειαν χωρις αλλη σκεψη μου ειπε..''Οι εξοδοι εχουν καει...:/
> μου ειπε πως θα τον ανοιγε το απογευμα..βεβαια..χαρακτηριστικο αυτου του τεχνικου ειναι το ποοοοσο πολυ βαριετε...μπορει ξερω γω να ειναι καποια ζημια που να βαριετε να την φτιαξει και να μου πει οτι ειναι για πεταμα κ οτι ο ενισχυτης καικε ολοος...και κατι τετοια...:O..εδω και χρονια αυτος ειναι ο μονος τεχνικος εδω στην περιοχη μας μιας και ειμαστε κομοπολη..τωρα δεν ξερω ποση σημασια θα δωσει..αλλα μακαρι να μην αρχισει τις Μ............του...:O και να μαθω τι στο καλο επαθε ενας ενισχυτης 5 ημερων...:@..:O


5ημερων ενισχυτης και τον ανοιξες??? τι ειναι αυτα που κανεις... επρεπε να τον πας με την μια πισω...

----------


## ezizu

> Για ποιό λόγο τραβολογιέσαι στον τεχνικό και δεν το ψάχνεις αλλιώς μόνος σου σπίτι σου?
> 
> Φίλε Danza,ίσως δεν έχεις διαβάσει όλα τα ποστ από την αρχή,αλλιώς θα καταλάβαινες ότι οι γνώσεις του paris Kitsios,είναι αρκετά περιορισμένες προς το παρών. 
> 
> Δηλαδή εφόσον βλέπεις το πρόβλημα με το κινητό, δοκίμασε με τον υπολογιστή μετά να δείς αν επιμένει το πρόβλημα, δοκίμασε και με μια άλλη συσκευή πχ κάποιο ραδιάκι με έξοδο για ακουστικά, δοκίμασε με μια τηλεόραση κλπ.....
> Αν επιμένει άλλαξε και το καλώδιο με το καρφάκι, δοκίμασε ένα άλλο καλώδιο ή αγόρασε ένα άλλο εφόσον κάνει 1Ε όπως είπες και μετά εφόσον το πρόβλημα παραμείνει πήγαινε το μηχάνημα στον τεχνικόΣυμφωνώ , αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τα έχει κάνει αυτά που λες,γιατί εντόπισε πρόβλημα με τον διακόπτη επιλογής εισόδου. Καθώς κουνάει - πιέζει τον διακόπτη, κάνει βόμβο,οπότε δεν έχει σχέση με καλώδιο ή ηχητική πηγή(κινητό,υπολογιστή κ.λ.π.).Άλλωστε,για το καλώδιο αναφέρεται και σε προηγούμενα ποστ,άρα πιστεύω ότι το έχει λάβει υπόψη του,στους ελέγχους που έκανε για να εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> ....

----------


## paris Kitsios

> 5ημερων ενισχυτης και τον ανοιξες??? τι ειναι αυτα που κανεις... επρεπε να τον πας με την μια πισω...


Φιλε Nemmesis επαναλαμβανω πως βρισκομε πολλαα χιλιομετρα μακρια απο το καταστημα που παραγγειλα τον ενισχυτη...και με την εγγιυση να το εστελνα δεν με συμφερε μιας και θα πληρωρα 25 ευρω μεταφορικα... :Wink: ..ειχα επικοινωνισει με το καταστημα πριν κανω οποιαδηποτε κινηση...και εφοσων δεν με συμφερε..τον ανοιξα και μετα τον πηγα σε εναν τεχνικο της περιοχης..δεν ειμαι πια και τοοοσο χαζος... :Wink:

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Για ποιό λόγο τραβολογιέσαι στον τεχνικό και δεν το ψάχνεις αλλιώς μόνος σου σπίτι σου?
> Δηλαδή εφόσον βλέπεις το πρόβλημα με το κινητό, δοκίμασε με τον υπολογιστή μετά να δείς αν επιμένει το πρόβλημα, δοκίμασε και με μια άλλη συσκευή πχ κάποιο ραδιάκι με έξοδο για ακουστικά, δοκίμασε με μια τηλεόραση κλπ.....
> Αν επιμένει άλλαξε και το καλώδιο με το καρφάκι, δοκίμασε ένα άλλο καλώδιο ή αγόρασε ένα άλλο εφόσον κάνει 1Ε όπως είπες και μετά εφόσον το πρόβλημα παραμείνει πήγαινε το μηχάνημα στον τεχνικό....


το καλωδιο φιλε μου ειναι ουτως η αλλος τελιωμενο..λιγο να κουνησω το βισματακι με το καρφι αρχιζει τα τζζζζ...μεχρι να το φτιαξω και να σταματησει...(αυτο γινετε με οποιαδηποτε συσκευη...τωρα για τον διακοπτη...ανοιξα παλι τον ενισχυτη..και απο οτι ειδα..ισως ο διακοπτης εχει ξεκολησει απο την πλακετα και χανει την επαφη του...η βραχυκυκλωνει...για αυτο εγω οπως καταλαβαινετε δεν μπορω να κανω κατι την ωρα που χρειαζετε η αλλαγη ο διακοπτης η να κοληθει παλι ο διακοπτης στην πλακετα..μαλλον εδω χρειαζετε ενα εμπειρο ματι...

----------

